# Chris Garcia Of Sd Wheel Works 147mph Bonneville Record Holder



## XBPete (Sep 14, 2016)

I love going really fast, usually on a motorcycle since racing got expensive, came on to this from the Church of Speed that I love so much, Bonneville Salt Flats,

This girl can pedal a bike!~




 





*American woman rides bike 147 mph, a new world record*

Sitting just inches behind a modified Land Rover SVR, Denise Mueller of San Diego, California, set a new women’s bicycle land speed record at 147 miles per hour on Saturday.

“I’m the fastest woman on a bicycle ever!” Mueller screamed while still shaking from the attempt. “I can’t explain it. You don’t get a sense of the speed. All I know is we went faster than we’ve ever been before.”

Mueller set the new women’s speed record at Utah’s Bonneville Salt Flats where she rode a highly customized bike built by Chris Garcia of SD Wheel Works with technical support from Da Vinci Designs and KHS Bicycles.

for more of this article,

http://velonews.competitor.com/2016...a-new-world-record_420507#FxbLc5DKsGjuFB8y.01


----------

